# December Cleaner Magazine



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've finally made it main stream. My company is featured starting on page 36. Now I'd like to thank god, mom and dad, my lovely wife, Barack Obama, the boogeyman, .........🏻🏻🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I've finally made it main stream. My company is featured starting on page 36. Now I'd like to thank god, mom and dad, my lovely wife, Barack Obama, the boogeyman, .........cdffbcdffbcdffb Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Share a link please


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

http://www.cleaner.com/editorial/2015/12/pro_drain_targets_profitable_market


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

They really butchered some of my statements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Awesome news, congrats to you! Keep up the hard dirty work


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Great article, Drain Pro.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

And congratulations!


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats dude!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice article sir!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow-your awesome! Frame it : )


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice job! You deserve it!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> Nice job! You deserve it!


Thank you Tom. Hope to see you in February.


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*Question*

If you're Drain Pro, who is Pro Drain?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

brass plumbing said:


> If you're Drain Pro, who is Pro Drain?



The real question is if I'm Pro Drain then who is drain pro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't think so


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

out ****ing' standing soldier !!!


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats!


----------

